# Grafikumgebung



## Guest (15. Sep 2008)

hallo...

ich wollte demnächst mit dem programmieren eines spieles beginnen, was es genau werden solll steht aber noch nicht fest. kann mir jemand eine gue grafikumgebung empfehlen? 

gruß


----------



## Marco13 (15. Sep 2008)

Vielleicht. Wenn du sagst, was du darunter verstehst. SecondLife ist zum Beispiel eine Grafikumgebung :roll:


----------



## Landei (15. Sep 2008)

Brettspiel? Kartenspiel? Puzzle? Adventure? Simulation? FPS? RPG?
2D? 2.5D? 3D?
Echtzeit? Rundenbasiert?  
OpenGL? DirectX? JOGL? LWJGL? Java3D?

Entschuldige, ich hab' meine GlasKugel 3.7 RC2 gerade nicht zur Hand...


----------

